

How Credit Cards Can Hurt America's Low-Wage Workers - tigrella
http://mic.com/articles/118866/how-credit-cards-can-hurt-america-s-low-wage-workers

======
tigrella
"A couple of dollars an hour may not seem like much, but for low-wage workers
they add up to a lost lifeline." Curious to see how much of an impact DipJar
can make.

